
The collapse of the Lisp machine market in 1987 - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AI_winter#The_collapse_of_the_Lisp_machine_market_in_1987
======
jandrese
TLDR: Commodity hardware improved faster than the specialized and expensive
chips, and by 1987 there was no longer any reason to buy a Lisp machine. A
general purpose machine running software LISP was faster and cheaper and could
run non-LISP programs.

